# The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Yennefer und Ciri lesen Fan-Reaktionen vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Yennefer und Ciri lesen Fan-Reaktionen vor*

						Aktuell läuft die Marketing-Maschinerie um die Netflix-Adaption von The Witcher auf Hochtouren: Nach dem ersten Teaser-Trailer gibt es jetzt ein Promo-Video auf Twitter. Darin ist zu sehen, wie die beiden Darstellerinnen der Figuren Yennefer und Ciri die Kommentare begeisterter Fans vorlesen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Yennefer und Ciri lesen Fan-Reaktionen vor*


----------



## Leuenzahn (26. Juli 2019)

Naja, gut, daß se da meine Kommentare dazu nicht vorgelesen haben...


----------



## PCTom (26. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Naja, gut, daß se da meine Kommentare dazu nicht vorgelesen haben...



Wie lang sie wohl nach diesen Komentaren gesucht haben? Ist ein Werbefilm und soll die Meinung verzerren.


----------



## xxRathalos (26. Juli 2019)

Geralt, Yennefer und Ciri cast sieht ok aus für ne serie

Triss 

Und dazu muss man wohl nichts sagen.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leuenzahn (26. Juli 2019)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> Geralt, Yennefer und Ciri cast sieht ok aus für ne serie
> 
> Triss
> 
> ...



Naja, da ist der eine oder andere Epicfail dabei, der gar nicht geht.  

Wenn ich allerdings gut besetzt finde ist der Rittersporn, der Schauspieler sieht gleich so aus, als könnt man da eine hühnerbrüstige Schleimtolle draus zimmern, wie so 60 Jahre Robin Hood.  Ist jetzt kein so ein Lob für den Schauspieler, aber paßt halt zum Rittersporn, mit bester Mann beim Witcher.


----------



## tallantis (28. Juli 2019)

Joa so funktioniert Marketing. Die ganzen negativen Kommentare einfach mal weglassen und es sieht alles Bluna aus.


----------

